
What will you sacrifice to make way for the new USB? - walterbell
http://www.cnet.com/news/with-usb-c-macbook-pro-what-will-you-sacrifice/
======
tracker1
The type of person who needs more than 4 ports at once on a laptop is exactly
the type of person that should probably just have a USB hub. I would think
that 4-6 ports should cover the vast majority of use cases, presuming 4x USB3
and 2-3x thunderbolt/mini-dp. I do think the dedicated audio jack should stay,
as standard headphones should just continue to work.

That may just be me though. That said, I don't plan on buying another MBP
until my current one is well-dead or stolen (like my last one). I love the
MBP's look/feel/hardware, it's one of the nicer laptops I've used, and
certainly the best trackpad by leaps and bounds.

